# Got Some New Goodies!!!



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

well, i thought my car was totalled.... but it isn't. Since i had my 1997 se-r parts car with intact aigbags, crash bar, radiator, fans, 98 sentra grille, my stock hood, and some other shit, it only cost me a couple grand to fix... so i had about 5 g's left over.. i bought some new shit... Tein basics, Greddy Sp, Momo millenium evo steering wheel, momo hub, Rota Circuit 8's royal black with a polished dish, another carbon hood, jdm'd corners... my car should be done by the end of this week.. ill be sure to post pics


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

Man it sucks that you had to go through the accident, but damn!!!!! Nice stuff!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

oh man those rims are nice


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

:jawdrop: 

i want those wheels !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

B14GEE said:


> :jawdrop:
> 
> i want those wheels !!!!!!!!!!!!


You take the wheels, I want the Teins! 
Good deal in making the most of a bad situation. :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

WOAH! reminds me when i used to walk down and see my pile of goodies on Chrsitmas morning.. [homer]mmm..[/homer] 

Teins:thumbup:
Rims w/ Lip:thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

are those the teins that are like $1200?


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> are those the teins that are like $1200?


No, those are the teins-that-are-like-$750 more commonly referred to as the tein basics.


----------



## NismoB14 (Nov 1, 2002)

840 shipped was the cheapest i could find them for


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wow..let us know how the ride quality is...compared to both stock and when you had your car lowered BEFORE the teins (if you did)


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

hey whats with all the Hondas on the wall??

and lotion? hehe


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NismoB14 said:


> 840 shipped was the cheapest i could find them for



i had it done at a local performance shop. they charged me around $900 total(installed) ..and i absoluetly love the comfortable ride! enjoy 'em..


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> WOAH! reminds me when i used to walk down and see my pile of goodies on Chrsitmas morning.. [homer]mmm..[/homer]
> 
> Teins:thumbup:
> Rims w/ Lip:thumbup:


I'd like to know who your parents are to be given that kinda stuff for x-mas. Wanna trade.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> hey whats with all the Hondas on the wall??
> 
> and lotion? hehe



OWNED


----------

